# 2nd B.F. Grant hunt



## Jranger (Nov 16, 2009)

Who all is going? We are staying at Sugar Creek on Oconee...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 16, 2009)

me


----------



## joe wiechec (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll be there friday and saturday.


----------



## kpeels (Nov 16, 2009)

be there hope first crowd saved a few


----------



## JCASH (Nov 17, 2009)

kpeels said:


> be there hope first crowd saved a few



any totals for the first hunt ?


----------



## Jranger (Nov 17, 2009)

JCASH said:


> any totals for the first hunt ?



I haven't seen any, but I know a few guys from here did really well out there. I'm looking forward to the hunt myself. I'll be satisfied with a doe and seeing a lot of smaller bucks walk...


----------



## kpeels (Nov 17, 2009)

does anyone know the best campground for  a 30 ft camper easy to access etc.


----------



## jas0n0636 (Nov 18, 2009)

*hunt*

ill be there never been


----------



## Bowtechman (Nov 19, 2009)

Havent seen it in writing but was told 43 bucks taken but like i say dont hold me to that just a number


----------



## Jranger (Nov 20, 2009)

kpeels said:


> does anyone know the best campground for  a 30 ft camper easy to access etc.



No, but sugar creek marina has cabins...


----------



## Milkman (Nov 20, 2009)

kpeels said:


> does anyone know the best campground for  a 30 ft camper easy to access etc.



The one just south and across the road from the check station is the only one along a paved road. It is easily accessible by any RV.


----------



## red27 (Nov 22, 2009)

JCASH said:


> any totals for the first hunt ?




Sat at lunch time the # was 63.Dont know # of bucks.Still a lott of good bucks left.One of the guys with us saw a good one sat morning but he had already shot one.I saw one friday eve



> does anyone know the best campground for a 30 ft camper easy to access etc.



Ive got a 27ft fifth wheel and can fit in all the camping spots


----------



## Auburn (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm hopin' BF will be gentle... It's my first time. 

Q's:

What's the turnout typically like at this hunt?

The regs say this hunt is "Firearms/Antlerless;" that means does and bucks, but spikes also (no Quality Buck restriction), right?

What time does the check-in station open?


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 25, 2009)

Auburn said:


> I'm hopin' BF will be gentle... It's my first time.
> 
> Q's:
> 
> ...


NO you cant kill a spike there unless you wanna pay a hefty ticket  Its quality 16" mainbeam or 15" outside spread or a doe or 2..  Turnout will be light..Its not the best hunt..The deer will be in the thickets. Its gonna be tough to get a buck..The rut is long been over there but it can be done


----------



## Auburn (Nov 25, 2009)

Woooohoooo! A hefty ticket!  


Hey, wait a minute... 

Thanks, Dawg.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 25, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Woooohoooo! A hefty ticket!
> 
> 
> Hey, wait a minute...
> ...


Trust me..I KNOW


----------



## Milkman (Nov 25, 2009)

Auburn said:


> I'm hopin' BF will be gentle... It's my first time.
> 
> Q's:
> 
> ...



I dont know where  you got the idea about shooting spikes, they havent done that in MANY years. You may want to get a regulations book and read up.
The August GON WMA special reports this about last seasons 2nd BFG hunt held Dec 3-6, 2008

Only 147  of the 400 hunters showed up and killed  5 bucks   and 9 does  The buck figures usually include any button bucks taken too.
9.5% success ratio.


----------



## Auburn (Nov 27, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I dont know where  you got the idea about shooting spikes, they havent done that in MANY years. You may want to get a regulations book and read up.
> The August GON WMA special reports this about last seasons 2nd BFG hunt held Dec 3-6, 2008
> 
> Only 147  of the 400 hunters showed up and killed  5 bucks   and 9 does  The buck figures usually include any button bucks taken too.
> 9.5% success ratio.



Thanks, Milkman; Shoulda thought of the WMA special for more info. Out of curiosity, tho, where in the reg book does it give you more info about these hunts? I found the listing under the B.F. Grant section where it listed all the WMAs and all the hunts, but it only said "Firearms, Anterless" which confused me. For that matter, I thought the Quality Buck designation was the same definition as the tag restriction, 4 points on one side. 'Gain, I can be easily confused. Thanks again for the clarification/information, man.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 28, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Thanks, Milkman; Shoulda thought of the WMA special for more info. Out of curiosity, tho, where in the reg book does it give you more info about these hunts? I found the listing under the B.F. Grant section where it listed all the WMAs and all the hunts, but it only said "Firearms, Anterless" which confused me. For that matter, I thought the Quality Buck designation was the same definition as the tag restriction, 4 points on one side. 'Gain, I can be easily confused. Thanks again for the clarification/information, man.



That was a printing error in the Popular Guide, it should have read "Quality Buck and Antlerless".  The check station is open from 8am to 8pm each day of the hunt.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 28, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Thanks, Milkman; Shoulda thought of the WMA special for more info. Out of curiosity, tho, where in the reg book does it give you more info about these hunts? I found the listing under the B.F. Grant section where it listed all the WMAs and all the hunts, but it only said "Firearms, Anterless" which confused me. For that matter, I thought the Quality Buck designation was the same definition as the tag restriction, 4 points on one side. 'Gain, I can be easily confused. Thanks again for the clarification/information, man.



Glad to help..... be sure to read closely all the information in the regulations booklet about General hunting rules,  WMA rules and the information about BF Grant in that section. Between the 3 sections it covers it pretty much.

And like Charlie says the check station is open and Freddy can give you any info he has if you ask.


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 28, 2009)

Good luck to yawl! There's still plenty of deer left you just have to hunt 'em. Wish I was going too but I'll make the pw hunt in Dec. for sure.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 29, 2009)

The 2nd rut should be kicking in there now as well. I have a few buddies who are in clubs around there and they were still seeing chasing as late as yesterday. I'm optimistic!


----------



## kpeels (Dec 1, 2009)

Jranger said:


> No, but sugar creek marina has cabins...



how much a nite?


----------



## jbi1104 (Dec 1, 2009)

Will be there.


----------



## GonePhishn (Dec 1, 2009)

i'll be there - yeaaaah cmon!


----------



## kpeels (Dec 6, 2009)

well 2nd hunt didnt work this yr again the full moon had the deer all messed up and then the wind,skidders, log trucks they were cutting in 3 different places so it will look different next yr  so i will put in for first hunt next yr i did see 6 does,7 turkeys and a lil 6 point but that was all i passe on does early in week then didnt see one after decided to take on so o well maybe next yr ....


----------

